# my 18 month old is sick and throwing up



## Cali'sMom (Sep 30, 2004)

She threw up earlier today for the first time ever. We were at a restaurant (we didn't even have our food yet) and she was upset after she did it, and wanted to nurse, so of course I nursed her...and almost imediately she threw ALL of that up. We came home....and she took a nap....she just got up and nursed again, and she threw up some more...but this time it doesn't appear to be all of it. I have already tried pedialyte as well as gatorade and ginger ale...she won't drink any of them (she has never liked juice, and i figure they are too sweet for her)

Anyway....is it okay for me to just continue to nurse her even if she throws it all up right after? I mean, I know it's okay....and judging by the last one, she has kept at least some of it down. Anyway...I will keep my eye on her, and make sure she doesn't get dehidrated or worse, and i will take her if I feel she needs to be taken in...I just thought I would get your opinions in the mean time.

Thanks


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, breastmilk is definately the best thing she can get right now. I agree that even if it's going to come up it's still best to let them nurse if they want to. This happened to my youngest and I would just try to stop him before he drank too much breastmilk to try to avoid him throwing it up. I hope your baby feels better soon. It's so hard to see them sick like that.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Just for future reference, frozen fruit bars are a good substitute for ginger ale and such. A child eats a popsicle more slowly than s/he drinks liquid, so it's less likely to upset the stomach. Breyers make fruit bars with no artificials, and I think they even make ones with no added sugar. I'm sure there are organic popsicles, too, though I've never bothered to go that route.

How's she doing now?


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

We went through this a few months ago. DS nurses lying down almost all the time, and it seemed to upset his tummy (we all had the flu that week). So, I pumped and DH let him take tiny drinks from a sippy cup all day, which he kept down fine. I had to pump a lot that day, but it was worth it. By nightime, he was able to nurse and keep it down. He was also eating pizza later that day too. That same flu wiped DH and I out for days. DS seemed to recover way faster.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Definitely breastmilk! I had a ped tell me to use pedialyte instead of nursing because breastmilk is dairy - duh!!! One thing I did learn (from a doc at the Children's hospital after ds became dehydrated) is to wait an hour after they throw up before nursing or allowing any other food or drink. Maybe that's not such an issue if your babe is only on bm (mine was 3+ at the time). Good luck!


----------



## Cali'sMom (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks ladies...she is much better this morning. She has kept down my milk since yesterday evening. Funny how quickly they can feel better after something like that. Thanks for the tips about the popsicles and giving her BM from a cup...i'll remember that for next time.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

The couple of times my DD has thrown up while sick (such as last night) I nursed her immediately after, but only enough to get the yucky taste out of her mouth. Then I waited a while and just let her do mini-nursings spaced out a bit to make sure her stomach has settled.

BM is by far the best thing for a sick baby or toddler.

As for it being dairy, it doesn't have the mucus producing properties of cow dairy, and was manufactured at the same temperature at which it was digested, or within just a couple of degrees anyway if babe has a fever, and is quickly digested, so won't sour in the stomach.


----------

